# Our new baby!!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we finally brought our Boxer puppy home! Her name is Annie, and she is 10 weeks old and just absolutely perfect.I just wanted top show her off!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my, what a face! Have fun, you have your hands full now!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww! Yeah you are gonna have your hands full with two puppies! (let's face it, adult dogs aren't quite as much of a handful :smile: )

She is adorable though!


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cutie. She looks very happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Annie is a very lucky pup to have you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!
I'm soo jealous because she's living with my fiance until we get married. :frown:
She was such a good little girl last night though. Jon said she slept through the night, and didn't make a single sound. She's Perfect.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the brindle colored boxers ! Now that is one gorgeous looking puppy! :biggrin: She is so sweet! :smile:Congrats on your newbie! Your going to have so much fun with her! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! Everytime I see a pup (UGH) I just want one again!~~ But I cant right now 4 dogs is enough! Have to keep repeating this over and over to myself (haha) gets monotenous(sp?) but have too! Shes just adorable!:wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Now...all you need is a Dane LOL

Boxers and Danes go REALLY well together!!!

She is super cute! You will definitely have your hands full for 8 to 10 years cuz they have so much energy :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

She is TOTALLY cute!!  
Good luck with her!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE her! She is the cutest puppy ever Lindsey! Now I want a Boxer!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Now...all you need is a Dane LOL
> 
> Boxers and Danes go REALLY well together!!!
> 
> She is super cute! You will definitely have your hands full for 8 to 10 years cuz they have so much energy :biggrin:


Now that you mention it, my favorite trainer in Reno has a dane and two boxers and they are good buddies! 

I love Annie's sleepyface!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She is just too cute, it's tough to tell her no! She is a super finicky eater, which is new to me, my boys will eat ANYTHING. (lets recap: Grissom is the poo muncher of the forum. lol) It's been three days, and she's hardly eaten anything for us yet, but I know in time it will happen. She came home from the breeder on Pro Plan mixed with canned. She developed a hemerroid (sp?) and rather than put her on stool softeners, the vet recommended just upping the canned portion to keep stools a little softer. I have a feeling this is going to make her even more finicky.  I can never win with these guys! I'm trying to gie one dog solid stools, and trying to give another loose stools. Thank goodness I can always rely on Champ to be consistent!! lol
She is such a cuddle bug, I have finally got me a "people dog." My boys will take a play date with a bunch of dogs over one on one time any day. 
My grandparents have really put their "no more dogs" foot down, so Annie goes home with Jon at night to sleep, and hangs out with me during the day. She's such a riot.
We spent over $200 on toys, and she will only even look at one: her pink kong snugga wubba. 
She HATES her crate with a passion, so she's testing my patience there, but other than that, couldn't be happier. :biggrin:
I love my little Annie banannie!


----------

